# How to open boroland c++ 5.5 in win 7 without cmd



## psaikia (Oct 21, 2011)

Can we open bcc 5.5 compiler in win 7 32bit in gui version ? like the earlier 4.5

i downloaded it but i only got a bunch of folders.

plz help


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 22, 2011)

hey you better Use Code blocks Instead of that


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2011)

I thik OP uses it for learning purpose as its is most widely used in schools


check the  bin folder for a file called TCW


----------



## psaikia (Oct 24, 2011)

there is no tcw in bin folder


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 24, 2011)

no can do 
borland c++ 5.5 is purely CUI based


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 27, 2011)

Simple.

1. start > add/remove programs > uninstall borland c++ (or just delete installed files)
2. Google Code::Blocks MINGW download
3. Download Code::Blocks and install it
4. Click on Code::Blocks shortcut on desktop
5. Type *#include <iostream>* instead of #include <iostream.h>
6. Type #include<cstring>, <cstdlib> respectively instead of <string.h> and <stdlib.h>
7. After including headders, type *using namespace std;*
8. Now continue typing your program 

Go to cplusplus.com - The C++ Resources Network or Learn C++ to learn C++ the right way if school is teaching you stuff which is totally outdated. LearnCPP has a syllabus / order of learning which is really similar to that in many Indian Engg colleges. CPlusPlus has a great reference section which can be easily searched to quickly look up functions.


----------



## psaikia (Oct 27, 2011)

MetalheadGautham 

thank you , for ur reply ,  this is for c++

But could plz tell how to compile for   *C language*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 28, 2011)

C Language has been in ANSI standard for a long time now, so you will not have problems with C. All compilers have same syntax.

All you should ensure are:


Main has return type int not void so you should use *int main()*
Add *return 0;* before closing main.
Conio.h is not a valid header file in standard library.
Use getchar() instead of getch()
Declare variables at beginning of function before any other operations happen - this is not enforced in all compilers but you should do it for uniformity.

Go to C programming.com - Learn C and C++ Programming to start off with C. Follow on-screen instructions.


----------

